

Gcloud – Google Cloud Client Library for Node.js - tilt
http://googlecloudplatform.github.io/gcloud-node/#/

======
habosa
This is really cool! Another interesting Google cloud project is Cloud
Endpoints ([https://cloud.google.com/products/cloud-
endpoints/](https://cloud.google.com/products/cloud-endpoints/)). It's
insanely easy to generate a REST API with a JavaScript or Java client. Never
thought I'd be programming a web API in Java again but cloud endpoints has
really won me over.

------
iKristjan
Been waiting for this, now I might start to use Google Cloud Datastore (well,
at least experimenting with it).

------
abritishguy
Hmm, it's got a few bugs but I guess that can be expected in a first release.

------
ngeek
A welcome move in Node.js, like to experiment with it.

